# Alum Creek muskie report



## michael.redmon (Aug 27, 2010)

Fished the 9th and the 11th for 6 hours each day.

Used a Strike King deep diving 4 inch lure, dives 15ft. Also used a 6 inch 4ft diving crankbait. Fished south and north of Chesire road. Even went past 37 on the the 11th. No luck either day.

lots of fish on the fish finder. 32 feet of water, suspended 10-20ft down. 

Some guy trolling north of 37 said he caught 2 muskies up that way, not sure what lures he was using.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished alum friday, used a lipless crankbait, runs whatever depth you want depending on how fast you crank. Caught a musky. Was heading over to fish another spot and had my jig dragging alond side the boat , wham caught another musky. Not too hard at this lake, its like catching bluegill! Sometimes these fish ar overthought, they are way easier to catch at alum than a bass.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

FWIW, I saw a big fish that went airborne and shook the bait of some guys trolling for them last Thursday in the lower portion of the lake. We spent a few hours doing the same with no luck though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Central Ohio Musky Inc club had a tourney there this past weekend. 35 anglers registered for the 2 day event and 30 musky were caught. The winner caught 4 musky and the biggest, I think, was 45.5"s. I was not in on it as I had to work.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Man, I hope all you muskie guys realize how good you have it at Alum. There are just plain ridiculous muskie numbers currently in Alum. I have fished many, many Northern Wisconsin class A muskie lakes and only once did hookup on more than one and that was fishing specifically for skis all day long from dawn to dusk. Here at Alum, it's very odd that I don't at least get a bite off each time I fish. I've had as many as three on more than a few occassions. And when I go to Alum, it's often not more than 5-6 hours of fishing. And they seem to bite anything...traps, spinnerbaits, topwater, swimbaits, tubes, deep diving cranks - all baits I have caught/hooked Alum muskies on.

One of these days I will stop beating my head against the wall trying to catch a few Alum bass and just go with the flow with the muskies!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if your not catching muskies at alum its because your fishing for them. if your targeting bass, your gonna catch some musky


----------



## Big Bad Will (Jul 9, 2004)

i could go out right now and bass fish and catch atleast 5 over 40 between spooks traps and spinnerbaits and i dont have to troll all day. i like the the good old days when guys used to brag about loosin 1 after a week of fishin. way to go ODNR keep stockin 3000 a year!


----------

